# bir döndü pir döndü



## SEA91

Can somebody explain to me what "bir döndü pir döndü" means?
Is there an equivalent expression in English?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

He made a thorough return

A return so fabulous


----------



## Rallino

Can we see the context?


----------



## limos

Bir ... pir, it is an idiom.
Örnek: İşe bir döndü pir döndü. Meaning he worked hard after returning back to work.
Başka örnek; Şiiri bir okudu pir okudu. He read the poem so well. Bir baktı pir baktı.
It mean you are impressed by the action.


----------



## Gemmenita

Hi,

And in addition to the explanations of limos:

'pir' in such structures is an adverb which means : adamakıllı, iyice.

Example: bir söyledi, ama pir söyledi.


----------



## SEA91

So, Bir and pir do not have any specific meaning? Do they serve as a filler in idioms?


----------



## Gemmenita

> A _filler word_ is an apparently meaningless word, phrase, or sound that marks a pause or hesitation in speech. Also known as a _pause filler_ or _hesitation form_.
> Some of the common filler words in English are _um, uh, er, ah, like, okay, right,_ and _you know_.


So by this definition of 'filler' here, no, they can't be considered as fillers since they have specific meanings and therefore - functioning _together - _give specific meaning to the sentence too!

Here is their specific meaning in this structure :
Bir = bir kez
pir = adamakıllı, iyice


----------

